# Teachers in Mirdif Dubai



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello. Are there any teachers living in Mirdif who can shed some light on their experience? I know there is not much of a nightlife there, but do teachers take taxis together and go out during the weekends? Is it common to hang out with other teachers in Mirdif? Ideally, I would live in the center of Dubai, but the school I will be working at is located in Mirdif, and that is where the housing is located. 

Thanks!


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

lkr222 said:


> Hello. Are there any teachers living in Mirdif who can shed some light on their experience? I know there is not much of a nightlife there, but do teachers take taxis together and go out during the weekends? Is it common to hang out with other teachers in Mirdif? Ideally, I would live in the center of Dubai, but the school I will be working at is located in Mirdif, and that is where the housing is located.
> 
> Thanks!


Hey! I am moving from Jersey to Dubai in two weeks and will be teaching in Mirdif aswell. The area looks really nice but family oriented. I am young and single as well so if we're in the same area we should hang. I'll send you a pm


----------



## mirdiffmaisie (Aug 11, 2011)

**

Hey ladies! I'm a teacher living/workin in the Mirdiff area! It is quite a family area - but unfortunaltey not much night life lol!
its not far in a taxi to the bras/clubs etc!
I live with a bunch of of teachers too and we would b happy to show you around when you get here!
I cant seem to pm anybody (maybe cause ive just joined?) but lemme know if your interested!


----------



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks!! I can't seem to PM anyone either. Where do u guys live? I think I'll be in Shorooq.


----------



## mirdiffmaisie (Aug 11, 2011)

We are just literally around the corer from sharooq. theyre nice apts, i have some friends who live there.
ur right beside uptown mirdiff which has spinneys (grocery store), starbucks, fitness first gyms, a foodcourt, and a few other shops and restauruants, (although a lot of them are closing) but your also close to mirdiff city centre which has all u will ever need and more!
do u have an email address?


----------



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes. Let me know when u get this so I can delete it! .


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

mirdifmaise-cool thanks that would be nice and I am a guy
lkr- I'll be in shorooq as well what day do you move in? 

my google mail id is [SNIP] please send me something so we have each others contacts and then ill delete this post


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You have to reach 5 posts on the forum in order to use the PM system and receive/send messages.


----------



## NYdesignandtech (Mar 14, 2011)

Does every 5 post= one pm or after 5 posts you get unlimited pms.... because i was able to and then it stopped working


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If that person does not have five posts, you can not send them a pm. If it was to ikr last night, probly hadnt reached five or if had, just had not activated yet. If you click on someones name, should be a 'send private message' option. 

Also, once someone reaches five, it takes an hour or two to activate. If not, someone could come on, do five posts in a few min, and spam us


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anil1 said:


> Hey Guys I live in Mirdif too, and sure would be nice to get to know some nice educated folks around. Do let me know if any of you'll would be interested. We can meetup for coffee.


All of the posters on this thread have had less then 10 posts and I highly doubt that they have been active since July / August so you might not get a response from them.

It is good that you are trying to make friends and meet new people but I suggest you attend one of the forum events first, like the coffee morning event being organised by 5herry (thread is posted in The Sandpit). Unless your intentions are to find partners of the opposite sex for dating, etc, the best way you can meet people from this forum is by keeping an eye out for any future events and attending those.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anil1 said:


> Hi Pamela, thanks for your response on this thread. Sure would like to meetup with some nice folks in Mirdif. Meeting for coffee would be nice. Dating sure cant happen without meeting or feeling that attraction or connectivity and moreover am told this iis not a dating site, so coffee would be just fine


Anil, the whole premise of meet ups being organised on this forum is so that new and old expats can meet and make new friends, that is all. What happens after that outside of this forum really doesn't matter.

Perhaps you would be more suited on dating websites because in all honesty, the more you post, the more it looks like you're looking for one thing only.

If you would like to attend the coffee meet up, please post on that thread so that 5herry can count you in but please remember that it is JUST a meet up of men and women alike, nothing else.


----------



## shanona83 (May 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, just wondering what it is like to live in Mirdif and how accessible it is to the centre of Dubai. I won't have a car, so I'll probably take public transit. Does it take long to access the rest of Dubai through the public transit system?


----------



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi. I am just finishing up my first year living jn Mirdif. It is a very quiet place with mostly local and expat families. My friends and I take taxis everywhere which r super cheap especially when shared. As far as public transport u can take the metro. It's about a 20 Dhs taxi ride to the train station and then like 5 Dhs or something to ride it. Maybe less...I've never done it cause usually it's just easier to share a taxi. I have gotten quite used to the taxi situation. One good thing about where I live is the close proximity to Uptown Mirdif. Here I have my gym, grocery, coffee, and nail salon . Otherwise I find Mirdif to be pretty boring. That being said if you dont have a choice of where to live (like myself) then I think you will get used to the quiet area and just get out as much as you can. any other questions just ask!


----------



## shanona83 (May 3, 2012)

lkr222 said:


> Hi. I am just finishing up my first year living jn Mirdif. It is a very quiet place with mostly local and expat families. My friends and I take taxis everywhere which r super cheap especially when shared. As far as public transport u can take the metro. It's about a 20 Dhs taxi ride to the train station and then like 5 Dhs or something to ride it. Maybe less...I've never done it cause usually it's just easier to share a taxi. I have gotten quite used to the taxi situation. One good thing about where I live is the close proximity to Uptown Mirdif. Here I have my gym, grocery, coffee, and nail salon . Otherwise I find Mirdif to be pretty boring. That being said if you dont have a choice of where to live (like myself) then I think you will get used to the quiet area and just get out as much as you can. any other questions just ask!


Thanks for the info. That's pretty much what I figured, I heard it was quite suburban. Just wanted to make sure I could experience Dubai culture on the weekends and evenings. I'm in the same boat as you. My work is in Mirdif and they arrange for my accomadation as well so no choice in the matter. How is it with the constant airplane traffic?


----------



## lkr222 (Jul 14, 2011)

You get used to it. I live right under the flight path. With the AC on it sounds like a car passing by, or nothing at all. With the windows open it can wake you up, but I never considered it a major problem at all! 






shanona83 said:


> Thanks for the info. That's pretty much what I figured, I heard it was quite suburban. Just wanted to make sure I could experience Dubai culture on the weekends and evenings. I'm in the same boat as you. My work is in Mirdif and they arrange for my accomadation as well so no choice in the matter. How is it with the constant airplane traffic?


----------



## Hunnybunny (Feb 5, 2012)

lkr222 said:


> You get used to it. I live right under the flight path. With the AC on it sounds like a car passing by, or nothing at all. With the windows open it can wake you up, but I never considered it a major problem at all!


Are there any beauty salons in Mirdiff? Are the two malls any good? I lived in Al Ain where there literally was only the two malls and beauty and nothing else you wanted to go to Dubai or Abu Dhabi so it sounds like I won t get too much of a shock living in Mirdiff


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Mirdif city center just opened up last year or two years ago,I am not good with time and has all kinds of shops,restaurants a nice cinema and there must be hair places but can't tell you about that,this is the land of too many big/huge malls to count so you can have it .You are also close to the Metro Station which is very nice and convenient plus cheap,so I highly suggest that. The city of Dubai is not that big in my eye and it easy to get from place to place in a Taxi or on the Metro.


I would imagine a lot of people you work with will go out,so just go join them and hopefully you will be come friends.


----------



## MissS_185 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm moving to teach and will be living in midrif and know quite a few people who will be as well. I've set up a FB page for people moving out and it has 50+ members do if you'd like to join pm and I'll let you know how! 😊


----------



## Ambreen Zaman (May 27, 2013)

*One week intensive workshop for educators*

Resource House for Educational and Professional Development announces its next professional development program for educators in the UAE from the 8th to the 12th of June 2013. The program comprises a series of workshops on a set of tailor made modules particularly beneficial for teachers and administrative personnel.
Teachers and Leaders can join for the full program or for the modules of their choice. Resource House is an approved agency for providing educational quality improvement services in the region and our course programs are approved by the KHDA and certificates will be awarded for the attendees. 





[email protected]


----------



## newtosharjah (Aug 25, 2014)

MissS_185 said:


> I'm moving to teach and will be living in midrif and know quite a few people who will be as well. I've set up a FB page for people moving out and it has 50+ members do if you'd like to join pm and I'll let you know how! 😊




Hi,
Ive been offered a job in mirdif private school and just wanted to know if anybody else is there in a similar position. I'm a single female and feel nervous about moign out there on my own.


----------

